# My Weight Loss Problem



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Right now I am on a vegetarian diet for health reasons. No sugar (or artificial sweeteners), no breads except occasional whole wheat products made at home, no eggs, no dairy, no butter, and especially no processed foods. Lots of raw vegetables, fruits, brown rice, nuts, natural peanut butter, and other vegetarian protein sources. Lots of smoothies with veggies. And some juices. I get about 10 servings of veggies and fruits daily, if not more. Basically sugar-free vegan without the underlying philosophy. Also taking a bunch of vitamins and multi-vitamins.

My problem is NOT losing weight. My weight slips down regardless of how much I eat. When this happens, I will then eat a bunch of baked fish or chicken and eat more often and then my weight creeps back up. I also exercise regularly.

So if you want to lose weight, try this. You will probably also take care of other underlying health problems.


----------

